# OWB holster for the public defender?



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

need some links or info on where to get a OWB holster for the public defender:watching:


----------



## Popeye (May 13, 2010)

Try here, www.*cabelas.com*/link-12/product/0050313228863a.shtml
I've never shopped there myself, but they have the Judge holster for about $60.


----------

